# How do I reprogram for a different remote



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

The dish pro UHF 8.0 remote that came with my 811 goes through a set of batteries in about 2 weeks, I want to use another remote (a dish pro 6.2 UHF #2) that originally came with my 942. how do I reprogram the 811 to recognize this other remote?


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

auburn2 said:


> The dish pro UHF 8.0 remote that came with my 811 goes through a set of batteries in about 2 weeks, I want to use another remote (a dish pro 6.2 UHF #2) that originally came with my 942. how do I reprogram the 811 to recognize this other remote?


You need to go to system info. I think there is a button on the front panel. The UHF remote address will be at the bottom of the screen. Then you need to press the record button on the remote. The UHF address may change at this point, but none the less that should fix you up.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

markyd21 said:


> You need to go to system info. I think there is a button on the front panel. The UHF remote address will be at the bottom of the screen. Then you need to press the record button on the remote. The UHF address may change at this point, but none the less that should fix you up.


Thanks for the info. That worked!


----------

